# Food yield percentages



## Zzinged (Oct 8, 2008)

Does anyone have a good site I can check food yield percentages on? If not I guess I have to hit the books for the info :P


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2008)

Zzinged said:


> Does anyone have a good site I can check food yield percentages on? If not I guess I have to hit the books for the info :P


 Do you mean 1 bushel of apples results in 85 1/2 cups servings of applesauce, that type of reference?


----------



## Zzinged (Oct 9, 2008)

Nah I meant stuff like 1 carrot yields 80% after peeling, trimming etc etc, or that oatmeal yields 690% after cooking 

It's all good I went by the library today to check out the Book of Yields. Good stuff, aimed towards the commercial chef or F&B manager.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 9, 2008)

This looks helpful


----------



## Zzinged (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link Adillo. I was looking at that earlier but I don't have Excel :P


----------

